# John Foxe on rejoicing in the conversion of a Jew



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2021)

... And withal I most humbly beseech Almighty God, that he will not only vouchsafe his gracious increase to this glorious work begun with this Israelite stranger, but also to allure the whole remnant of the circumcised Race, by this his example, to be desirous of the same communion: So that at the length, all nations, as well Jews, as Gentiles, embracing the faith, and Sacraments of Christ Jesus, acknowledging one Shepherd, united together in one sheepfold, may with one voice, one soul, and one general agreement, glorify the only begotten son our saviour Jesus Christ, & be glorified again of him. ...

For more, see John Foxe on rejoicing in the conversion of a Jew.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petra (Jan 4, 2021)

Amen.
And we should learn from our elder brother by debating and critiquing each other’s discourse concerning God’s word. They did this for centuries when they were known as the people of the Torah.

John Harvard, a Calvinist, founded Harvard and they had debates every Friday. Upon graduation, one could either be a doctor, a lawyer, or a pastor.

Puritan pastors would have questions and answers after the sermon among the elders. This was a type of cross examination.

Truth is found in conversation and love basically is a conversation itself.

Iron sharpening iron implies both heat and friction.
Amen?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 4, 2021)

Petra said:


> Amen.
> And we should learn from our elder brother by debating and critiquing each other’s discourse concerning God’s word. They did this for centuries when they were known as the people of the Torah.
> 
> John Harvard, a Calvinist, founded Harvard and they had debates every Friday. Upon graduation, one could either be a doctor, a lawyer, or a pastor.
> ...


Regarding evangelization of the Lost: 
--Debate and argumentation is only one method and is often the least effective means of evangelization. Praying for the sick, good deeds, loving explanations of the gospel, use of gospel songs, etc, often open the heart of the Lost to hear the truth. Debates every Friday is fine. But let's be praying for them when they are sick, putting the truth into songs and tracts, etc, as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

